# Best time to spay?



## SandiR2 (Sep 15, 2009)

Is there a hormonal/developmental benefit to waiting until most physical growth has taken place before spaying, similar to waiting to neuter in order to get the testosterone benefits during growth?

Mods: If this is better suited to a different topic, feel free to move it. I couldn't decide where it would fit best. Thanks!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Here's a thread from yesterday asking the same question: http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/general-puppy-stuff/162074-when-spay.html


----------



## Chrissy_GSD (Jul 3, 2011)

Waiting too long poses the risk of the Pyometria, this almost happened to my Uncle's shepherd because he waited too long to spay her. Their uterus can turn septic, so I think it's better to be safe and just take them out. 
Waiting to spay or spaying females earlier does not affect their hormones like it does with males.
Also, waiting till the first heat can cause you an inconvenience because bitches on heat can easily fall pregnant unless properly secured. 
From what I've heard, there are no exclusive benefits to waiting to spay your puppy. 
Around 6 months is a good age to Spay your girl


----------



## SandiR2 (Sep 15, 2009)

Thanks for the link and replies.


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

There are risk to keeping a dog intact AND fixing them. Pyometra is a very real possibility, but it's not guaranteed to happen. Plenty of females go their whole life intact and never get it. Spaying/Neutering while decreasing/removing the risk of certain problems will actually INCREASE the risk of osteosarcoma (bone cancer), hypothyroidism, prostate cancer, bladder cancer, incontinence, ect. There is also a chance (while small with technology these days so long as you get a good vet to do it) your dog simply will not wake up after going under. Like everything in life, there are always two sides.

There was also a study done in Rottweilers that showed females who kept their reproductive organs for at least 6 years lived longer.

The biggest question when it comes to spaying/neutering is CAN YOU PREVENT A LITTER? Can you guarantee that your dog WILL NEVER have or cause an unexpected pregnancy? It only takes a couple seconds to scale a 6ft fence and take off because you ran inside to potty.


----------

